# uzbek tumblers



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys im new to this site, and so far im loving it! 
These are some of my birds http://vladiksloft.weebly.com/photos.html


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to PT!

The image 10 of 11, the one where you type "Does anyone know what type of breed this is?" Beautiful bird! Wish I knew what it was, I'd love to find some like that.

If anyone does know what it is, I'd also be interested in finding out!

Lovely birds, again welcome to PT, Vladik.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

The bird in the 10th picture looks like a Armenian black tail tumbler.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! Microcat if your interested of acquiring some i will be happy to help you with that  But for some reason my do not tumble, i do not know why... If any of you how to train them to tumble please help me out.
and outcold00 thanks for helping 
I will have more pictures coming up  
Thanks again guys


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Vladik, don't tempt me.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol... hey i have a little question, im sure you know a lot more about pigeons than me, do you know why my birds will not tumble? most of them are 4-9 months old but still will not tumble.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

The bird on the 10th picture might be a baku tumbler or maybe armenian like outcold said. To me looks more like baku tumbler. Uzbek tumblers have 2 different strains. Ones is show type the other is flying type. Maybe you have show type birds thats y they dont tumble.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

aslan1 said:


> The bird on the 10th picture might be a baku tumbler or maybe armenian like outcold said. To me looks more like baku tumbler. Uzbek tumblers have 2 different strains. Ones is show type the other is flying type. Maybe you have show type birds thats y they dont tumble.


Is there a posible way to find out which i have?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think yours are show type because their beaks are really small. Flying type uzbek tumblers have a little bigger beaks and the size of the bird is also bigger. But even flying type uzbek tumblers take 1+ years to learn how to tumble sometimes 2 years. So maybe you have flying type it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

aslan1 said:


> I think yours are show type because their beaks are really small. Flying type uzbek tumblers have a little bigger beaks and the size of the bird is also bigger. But even flying type uzbek tumblers take 1+ years to learn how to tumble sometimes 2 years. So maybe you have flying type it's hard to tell from the picture.


Alright thanks for the info Aslan! Do you know if there are any breeders around that have the flying type?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Vladik said:


> Alright thanks for the info Aslan! Do you know if there are any breeders around that have the flying type?


No I don't know.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Vladik said:


> Alright thanks for the info Aslan! Do you know if there are any breeders around that have the flying type?


You have your location as USA, so there are breeders all over your area. A better location will give you a better answer. BTW you have some beautiful birds in a fantastic healthy environment. Take care and have fun.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

aslan1 said:


> No I don't know.


Oh alright, well thanks for the info!


----------

